# mid day crappies



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

what are some differnt set ups u can use co catch crappies during the day they just dont want to bite my jig and a minnow like in the earlier hours.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Slow troll beetle spins around the structure they're holding to. Always worked like clockwork for us.


----------



## chris towne (Oct 7, 2005)

purepower said:


> what are some differnt set ups u can use co catch crappies during the day they just dont want to bite my jig and a minnow like in the earlier hours.


try using smaller jigs and go two at a time.


----------

